# Can I revere tether my iPhone 3GS?



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if there is a way I can use the internet from my computer onto my iPhone. I know that Android has reverse tether, but can the iPhone get it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you looking to connect your iPhone to your home's WiFi?


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

I want to use the internet from my computer to my iPhone.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See this Reverse Tethering: How to Share Your Laptop's Internet Connection with Your Phone over Wi-Fi or USB


----------

